# [SOLVED] Slow internet , unknown reason.



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I am using a ISA Server 2006 on Winserv 2003 R2.
My problem is that i have about 50 clients connected on our LAN and the internet is very slow. The ISP Says we have 2MB dedicated int connection and when i do a speedtest it says that we have 2mb but the download goes slow on all sites, streaming doesn't really work and the websites are opening slow and slower.. Is there a software which can tell me who is consuming the bandwidth or is there a software which can tell me why the internet so slow is and what is happening?
I have no idea how to find out why the internet so slow is. 
We have on our isa server GFI Webmonitor which blocks many sites like youtube and some more and i cannot see at the monitor active clients that are downloading...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Slow internet , unknown reason.*

do a speed test that bypasses the server
do a speed test from behind the server
how to the results compare?


----------



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Slow internet , unknown reason.*

*http://www.speedtest.net/result/1808208305.png*

I pay for 2mb and i didnt even have 2mb as it says in the pic. The download also goes very slow, 25-30 kbs ... thats weird...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Slow internet , unknown reason.*

where is the other test and the comparison?


----------



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Slow internet , unknown reason.*

Ive tried many test and i think ive fixed it. I made many rules on the gfi webmonitor which is blocking many websites and now the internet works fine thanks


----------

